# Amboyna Bangle



## BangleGuy (Nov 5, 2012)

Here are two Amboyna bangles I recently made. I have been struggling with CA finishes and bought some Shellawax. I really like how the Shellawax finished up on the Amboyna and it left the wood a nice warm tone.

I would say that I am pretty accomplished at applying CA, but I have still been having some respiratory problems when using it. Even with my DC pulling air away, my shop my fills up with some type of fume that gives me a stuffy head and cold like symptoms.

I have now figured out how to let folks download my bangle tutorial from my website (Free), so just go to http://www.bangleguy.com/tutorials--video.html and click on the link. The tutorial is a 15 page how-to that goes through all the details. Thanks for looking!

Eric
[attachment=13196][attachment=13197]


----------



## Jdaschel (Nov 6, 2012)

Very nice bangles. I found that there is no way to avoid getting fumed by ca, well if you do a whole bunch of it... It does help to have the dust collector on, and wear a respirator (can get one at home depot, etc) and wear your faceshield so nothing splatters on your face, or near it. 
I have learned this over doing many many many pens with ca finish. Also a couple big salt and pepper shakers that had 40 coats each. (I was about to die after that one...)


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 6, 2012)

Eric;
Beautiful bangle ! I also like the soft sheen the Shellawax gives it. My question though would be the one that plagues me with pens - It looks great now, but how will it look after 6 months or a year of use? 

The CA hits me the same way. The best way I have found to combat it it with a fan behind / beside me blowing the fumes away from me. This has eliminated 96% of the problem. The other 5% is when I just forget and keep my face in there close when I am trying to really get that perfect later laid down. The fan is a stand fan and is set as tall as it will reach. It kind of sucks when its cold in the shop but its better than the alternative !

Again - beautiful bangle !
Scott


----------



## healeydays (Nov 6, 2012)

Eric,

That is a beautiful bangle. The character of the wood just pops and I doubt that one will still be in your possession very long.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 6, 2012)

Beautiful! With a sweet smelling wood like amboyna, I wouldn't mind a scratch and sniff, natural finish.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 7, 2012)

Those are sweet!!!

CA gives me the same feeling. I now where a respirator with replaceable cartridges and I dont smell it at all. I also have a bunch of paper respirators that have a layer of charcoal that is suppose to catch all fumes. I havnt tried those yet though.


----------

